# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Android > Kiến thức & Kinh Nghiệm >  Đánh giá Máy scan HP G4010-L1956A Độ phân giải

## duyttfsivietnam

Máy scan HP G4010 chính là một mẫu máy quét cao cấp của thương hiệu HP. Mang trong mình khả năng scan hình ảnh chất lượng cao với độ phân giải lên tới 4800 dpi cho ra một chất lượng ảnh trung thực và ấn tượng. Cùng với đó là một thiết kế hiện đại và sang trọng, kích thước nhỏ gọn se phù hợp với mọi không gian làm việc.

 Máy scan HP 4010 có tốc độ quét rất nhanh, lên tới 8,5 giây/ trang trong chế độ Preview, đàm bảo sự ổn dịnh và nâng cao hiệu quả công việc.



Sản phẩmMáy quét

Hãng sản xuấtHP

ModelG4010-L1956A

Khổ giấyA4/A5

Tốc độN/A

Scan hai mặtKhông

Độ phân giải4800 dpi

Cổng giao tiếpUSB

Độ sâu màu sắc96 bit

Mô tả khácĐịnh dạng quét:  PDF, PDF searchable, TIFF, TIFF compressed, JPG, BMP, PNG, FPX, GIF, PCX, RTF, TXT, HTML; Macintosh: PDF, TIFF, JPG, FPX, GIF, PICT, RTF, TXT, HTML

----------

